# Steering rack info



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 2001 passat v6 needs new steering rack. Does anyone have any good info on this? Ive replaced the rack on a mk3 vr6, a corrado vr6, and a mk4 1.8t. But this one looks a bit more difficult and the parts twice as expensive.

Thanks in advance
dave


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Here you go. Not a very hard job, but time-consuming.

New OEM racks are prohibitively expensive. I'd go with a rebuilt one, but I'm afraid I can't tell you which are good and which are not. Just don't buy a used one that hasn't been rebuilt.

Also, only put in the clear/yellow (sometimes green) fluid. The pink/red stuff will ruin the seals.

Good luck.


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks. I ordered a reman from napa, I have always had good luck with there reman'ed parts in the past. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Forgot one thing: it will throw an airbag MIL you can't clear without a VAG-COM, unless you disconnect the battery first.

Good luck. :beer:


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I've got vag-com so it wont be a problem, but i usually disconnect the battery anyway. Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

I got it off today, surprisingly easy. The only thing i had a problem with was that third bolt under the car. With the auto trans there is almost no room to get to it, and the heat shield prevents its removal. I was able to bend the heat shield back to get to it, but its nothing like the picture in the walk through of the audi.

Pending installation goes as easy as removal id say this is way easier than mk3's and mk4's. you barely have to get under the car, and only one wheel needs to be removed. Id recommend anyone that needs this done use the walkthrough that 0_o graciously posted and tear into it. Its about a 3 hour and one six pack job.:beer:


----------

